# Mio fratello ha messo le bombe a mano attorno alla chiesa



## zipp404

*Mettere mano alle armi *significa afferrarle per iniziare un combattimento.  Mi chiedo però cosa significhi la frase sottostante evidenziata in neretto e rosso «*mio fratello, per la rabbia*, ha messo le bombe a mano attorno alla chiesa»

*Contesto*

Una donna enumera, uno dopo l’altro, i numerosi fratelli che aveva e le tragedie che li hanno colpiti  dopo la fine dell'ultima guerra, quando aveva appena tredici anni.

------​
«[Dopo Eligio, il mio fratello più grande, c’era Orlando e] Dopo Orlando c’era Nello. Poi Luciano che è morto. Poi hanno rinnovato un altro Luciano. Poi Libero che è andato sotto il treno. Poi Luciano, il terzo Luciano. Poi Matteo e Balilla. Poi Oreste che ora sta in America e poi Iride. *E mio fratello Orlando per la rabbia, *ha messo le bombe a mano attorno alla chiesa.   Altri quattro fratelli sono morti piccoli, un mese, due mesi o appena nati. Luciano, Duilio, Oscar, Benedetto, sono morti di qualche anno. E poi ce n’erano degli altri, ma non ricordo perché ero piccola. Libero era il più bello. Si è buttato sotto il treno.»

«… ha messo le bombe a mano attorno alla chiesa», come lo parafrasereste voi?


----------



## green_984

Ciao  

_Ha *posizionato* le bombe a mano *intorno *alla chiesa._


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.

Da quello che capisco vuol dire che Orlando ha piazzato (messo) bombe a mano lungo il perimetro della (attorno alla) chiesa.


----------



## green_984

"Mettere" è un verbo troppo generico, al pari di "fare" o del sostantivo "cosa". Vocaboli da utilizzare soltanto in riferimenti astratti, tipo _mettere le cose in chiaro_, _fare il punto della situazione_, ecc.. Ma in altre situazioni, riferendosi ad oggetti concreti, utilizzerei vocaboli ben precisi, specifici per il caso in questione.


----------



## zipp404

Chiedo scusa, non ho formulato il quesito correttamente.  Capisco bene il significato della frase «*mio fratello, per la rabbia*, *ha messo le bombe* a mano *attorno alla chiesa*» tranne  l'espressione «a mano».

L'avrei dovuto formulare nel modo seguente:

Nella frase «*mio fratello, per la rabbia*, *ha messo le bombe* a mano *attorno alla chiesa*» , cosa significa la locuzione «a mano»?


----------



## TheCrociato91

"Bombe a mano" va tutto insieme.
Bomba a mano - Wikipedia

Forse ti confonde il fatto che nella tua lingua nativa si usa un'altra preposizione ("de"). E mi fermo qua perché siamo in Solo Italiano.


----------



## zipp404

Bomba a mano = granata.  Chiarissimo.  _*Grazie*_!



TheCrociato91 said:


> Forse ti confonde il fatto che nella tua lingua nativa si usa un'altra preposizione ("de"). E mi fermo qua perché siamo in Solo Italiano.



No.  Che io sappia, in spagnolo «*bomba* *a mano*» *non *è 'bomba di mano' ma *granata *[ma con '*d*', invece di '*t*'], e in inglese è 'mano' in inglese + *granata *[con '*d*' ed '*e*' finale].


----------



## green_984

Bomba "a mano" perché il suo utilizzo avviene attraverso l'impugnatura.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> Bomba "a mano" perché il suo utilizzo avviene attraverso l'impugnatura.


Non tutte le bombe a mano hanno un'impugnatura. Quelle donominate "ananas" per esempio non ce l'hanno.


----------



## green_984

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non tutte le bombe a mano hanno un'impugnatura. Quelle donominate "ananas" per esempio non ce l'hanno.


Per "impugnatura" intendevo dire molto genericamente "il modo di impugnare". Il significato di quanto si legge a volte dipende non soltanto dalle intenzioni di chi ha scritto ma anche dalle intenzioni del lettore: se una medesima frase è aperta ad una duplice interpretazione e una delle due è potenzialmente negativa, nel momento in cui il lettore vuole assegnarle il peggiore significato sarà la frase meno appropriata.


----------



## Mary49

Si definisce "bomba a mano" perché è fatta per essere lanciata con la mano.


----------



## green_984

Mary49 said:


> Si definisce "bomba a mano" perché è fatta per essere lanciata con la mano.


Sicuramente. Ma, prima di lanciarla con la mano, bisogna prenderla e tenerla in pugno. Io do maggiore importanza all'azione originaria che favorisce poi il completo svolgersi del lancio.


----------



## Mary49

green_984 said:


> Sicuramente. Ma, prima di lanciarla con la mano, bisogna prenderla e tenerla in pugno. Io do maggiore importanza all'azione originaria che favorisce poi il completo svolgersi del lancio.


Se è per questo, anche le pistole si impugnano, ma non si lanciano...


----------



## green_984

Mary49 said:


> Se è per questo, anche le pistole si impugnano, ma non si lanciano...


Certo. Peccato però che la pistola non si chiama "canna a mano". E ti faccio notare che le bombe a mano per esplodere non necessitano per forza di lancio o di impatto violento. Basta anche semplicemente poggiarle. Inoltre, il confronto pistola-arma esplosiva è fuori luogo in quanto la prima può funzionare soltanto attraverso l'impugnatura (l'atto dell'impugnare), mentre la seconda può funzionare anche attraverso un "click" a lunghissima distanza. Quindi, nel caso della granata, specificare e sottolineare l'atto di presa prima dell'utilizzo è del tutto legittimo.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Si definisce "bomba a mano" perché è fatta per essere lanciata con la mano.


Sì, e io aggiungerei:   ...diversamente dalle bombe sganciate dagli aerei.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me ''bomba a mano'' è una definizione generica o di massima, per distinguere grossolanamente le bombe lanciate con le mani - o comunque maneggiate - da tutte le altre. Poi ciascuno può sottilizzare.


----------



## lorenzos

Scusa @green_984 ma ad uno straniero diresti che si chiamano bombe a mano perchè si impugnano? Dai, su...
Posso impugnare una pistola o un pugnale, non una bomba, e sotto un serbatoio posso mettere un candelotto di dinamite, o un quintale di esplosivo.


----------



## lorenzos

Ho capito che non ti smuove neanche una bomba, a mano o d'aereo.
In fondo le tue "bombe da lancio" (sic) si possono  - appunto - lanciare anche con la fionda o la catapulta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> Se una bomba a mano può essere utilizzata soltanto attraverso il lancio, io la definirei "bomba da lancio" e non "bomba a mano".


Tu puoi chiamarla come preferisci. Il resto del mondo la chiama "bomba a mano".
La lingua serve per comunicare, e la comunicazione si basa su degli standard, come l'assegnare lo stesso nome agli stessi oggetti.
Tu puoi chiamare un oggetto d'arredamento con le gambe e una seduta "armadio a muro" se ti fa felice, ma tutto il mondo lo chiama "sedia".
A quel punto però non parli l'italiano, ma la tua lingua personale nella quale "bomba a mano" diventa "bomba da lancio", VI e CI non hanno lo stesso significato mentre "del resto" e "tra l'altro" che per l'italiano ufficiale NON sono sinonimi, per te lo sono.
A questo punto precisa pure che tu ti riferisci al "GREENtaliano", la tua lingua personale.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


green_984 said:


> E ti faccio notare che le bombe a mano per esplodere non necessitano per forza di lancio o di impatto violento. Basta anche semplicemente poggiarle


clic


> *Bombe a mano* (o granate): armi esplodenti "da lancio" che vengono *tirate manualmente* dal singolo soldato. Affinché la detonazione avvenga in prossimità del bersaglio, l'ordigno è dotato di un dispositivo di innesco che può essere "con ritardo a tempo" (per cui l'esplosione avviene dopo un determinato periodo di tempo dal momento che si è armata la bomba, come nel caso della bomba a mano OD 82 in dotazione attuale all'Esercito Italiano) o* "a percussione" (per cui l'esplosione avviene quando la bomba impatta contro un ostacolo, come nel caso della bomba a mano SRCM 35 in dotazione all'E.I. fino agli anni novanta)*


 (il grassetto sottolineato è mio). A quanto pare esistono bombe a mano che per esplodere "necessitano per forza di lancio o di impatto violento" altrimenti sarebbero degli ameni fermaporta. Non l'avrei mai creduto! 



lorenzos said:


> ad uno straniero diresti che si chiamano bombe a mano perchè si impugnano?


Solo se volessi fuorviarlo. COSA DA EVITARE QUI!

Questa discussione con l'intervento #6 era da considerarsi esaurita.

P.S. Editare i propri interventi a distanza di ore non è il massimo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

green_984 said:


> D'accordo. Vince la maggioranza. Si chiama "bomba a mano" perché si può anche lanciare con la fionda.


Si chiama "bomba a mano" perchè si usa senza l'ausilio di un'arma, come per esempio una granata che viene sparata da un lanciagranate.
Gli è stato dato quel nome, che per tutti è riconoscibile, perchè primariamente si maneggia e si lancia a "mano"
Ci sono termini più specifici? Si, sicuramente gli artificeri usano una terminologia più precisa, ma "bomba a mano" è un termine dell'italiano standard, non da specialisti e quindi non ha senso cambiarlo se, col tempo, sono stati sviluppati altri tipi di bombe a mano che potrebbero, in teoria, essere lanciati con una fionda.
Anche "freno a mano" è un termine riconoscibile e standard e non è stato cambiato nonostante in alcune moderne automobili il freno "a mano" sia in realtà azionato con un piede oppure con un pulsante. Nessuno (a parte te, forse) si sognerebbe di chiamare il "freno a mano" "freno a piede" oppure "freno a pulsante".


----------

